# How much??



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

It's always kind of a trial and error thing...I think if he's pooping every time he goes out, he's eating a little too much. I would cut back a bit. You mentioned he did gain weight from the 48 lbs so that's good, and I'm sure as he grows older his metabolism will slow a bit and he'll gain more. It's better to be on the lean side anyway, and he's very healthy, so that's good!


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

jettabaz said:


> Jovi is an 18 month old spoo. When we went in for his booster shots in October, he weighed 48 pounds and the vet thought he was skinny (actually, I asked her if she thought he was and she replied that she did.)


Skinny dogs are the best type: they always eat their food and they'll run all day. If your vet didn't volunteer the opinion without prompting, then it's doubtful that your dog was all that skinny. Vets like finding ways to take your cash.


----------

